# The Granddaddy of al Dawgs threads #50 POST for a prize.



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

Who would have thunk it? WHAT Jeff started almost 8 years ago, is closing in on 50,000 post. Gonna make this a fun thread, with some blast from the past and a Ham, a Case Pocket knife and some Bacon.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 16, 2020)

Bump it up with a Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff laid the Challenge  down when he opened the first one. Th Alabama thread was nearing 800 post and we caught them in about 2 days. One night Jeff and I and a couple of other guys that are no longer with us, made about 600 post in two hours.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs for Post #50,004!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

A banded member finally realized I was not going away back in 2012.


https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-mother-of-all-go-dawgs-thread.691550/page-7#post-6953842


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs for Post #50,004!



Just think Lee, I was not even a real person back then.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-mother-of-all-go-dawgs-thread.691550/page-7#post-6954236


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs celebrating Jeff's legacy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

And Rip Rap.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

And you know who.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs liking MrsHornet’s flag!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs wishing B0$$ Happy Continued Legacy Day!

And to all my Dawg brothers and sisters....

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm guessing #50 won't last long with prizes involved.

Goooooooooooooooo NOLES?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

We lasted longer than that weak Bama attempt.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Am I allowed to play,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 16, 2020)

Congrats to y’all on this !
Go Dawgs !


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Am I allowed to play,,,,? ? ? ?



Everybody that post is Cmp.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

We welecome Bamers and Barners, Vols and Gators, Techies and Tigers, Gamecocks and Noles.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs Bo$$ the s the real deal DGD!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff started something that will never end!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2020)

Just glad I been apart of this thing!!


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 16, 2020)

Anything for a prize


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 16, 2020)

envelope is under the welcome mat Kydawg


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 16, 2020)

Go dawgs on a ham and bacon diet!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff is the original DGD.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 16, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm guessing #50 won't last long with prizes involved.
> 
> Goooooooooooooooo NOLES?


This is another @KyDawg contest? What could go wrong


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 16, 2020)

Does ^^^^ that count as a post?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 16, 2020)

Go daaaaawgs


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 16, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> We welecome Bamers and Barners, Vols and Gators, Techies and Tigers, Gamecocks and Noles.


What about Buckeyes?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> This is another @KyDawg contest? What could go wrong


???


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 16, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> What about Buckeyes?


Booooooooo........ Used to like em ok til they hired turban


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> This is another @KyDawg contest? What could go wrong



Watch it Guth. This one is cut and dried. You entered into it now. Everybody that post will have one chance.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> What about Buckeyes?



Yes them too.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs starting the new job a week early!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

Rip commented on a long FG. Might have been the one that beat Clempson.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-mother-of-all-go-dawgs-thread.691550/page-15#post-6976871


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

Then Rip reminded us of one that Rex kicked against KY.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-mother-of-all-go-dawgs-thread.691550/page-16#post-6976923


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

I mis judged Rips age, and he let me know about it.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-mother-of-all-go-dawgs-thread.691550/page-16#post-6976989


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

The one eyed guy call @Nitram a gomer.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-mother-of-all-go-dawgs-thread.691550/page-21#post-6980691


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

The one eyed guy did not last long.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Dogs, friends with Rex and he’s a good fella.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 16, 2020)

23-5 over last last 2 seasons, even the haters wish their team had that record.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

They would give up their favorite tree stand to be that good.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs starting the new job a week early!!!!!



Good deal John.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs still not sure the Bo$$ is real......?️‍


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

I dont know what it was all about, But the banded one and Jeff had something going on about Pelicans.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs still not sure the Bo$$ is real......?️‍



Sure I am, you created me.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs eating salty salty salty ham!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs dreaming of salty ham and bacon!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs up early in the morning getting adjusted to day shift!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I dont know what it was all about, But the banded one and Jeff had something going on about Pelicans.


I'm still bummed NOYDB is gone,,,,


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!! Always doin it right!
Great to Be A Georgia Bulldog!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready to make me a ham sammich if I win!

Ham, tomato, cheese, & Mayo sure will be good at Rack’s house!

Come on B0$$ need me some ham!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 17, 2020)

Go Dogs with big Justin Shafer, Trey Hill and Ben Cleveland anchoring our depleted O line next season.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS!


Mrs.h2to making her case for the ham!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Mrs.h2to making her case for the ham!!!!!!


 
<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/a0FuPjiLZev4c" width="480" height="320" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs eating salty salty salty ham!



Salty salty.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2020)

Go ham and bacon eatin Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 17, 2020)

If I win we be havin' a ham and eggs party


----------



## riprap (Jan 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs and I miss the roll tide everyday with the guy who had a pic of his dodge truck


----------



## riprap (Jan 17, 2020)

Fairhope and all his banded buddies that made a Facebook page so they could really throw out the insults.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 17, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Just think Lee, I was not even a real person back then.



Sure you were Charlie. Now, not only are you somebody but you got the pow-ah too!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs starting they executive day shift job a week early!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs remembering the old days. Back in the day it would be a packed house in here, and a lot of hate and discontent. It was fun.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs hoping they win bacon or ham...... But no KY jam!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

Old friend just sent me this pic asking if it was us. . 1985 Ga. vs FLA. game. Back in the day when girls wore dresses and guys wore ties.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Old friend just sent me this pic asking if it was us. . 1985 Ga. vs FLA. game. Back in the day when girls wore dresses and guys wore ties.


Dang Mrs.Htoto looking the bomb as always!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Old friend just sent me this pic asking if it was us. . 1985 Ga. vs FLA. game. Back in the day when girls wore dresses and guys wore ties.



It is you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> It is you.


On the right. I bought didn't even recognize myself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> It is you.


Wait. What are you saying. 
Yes, I'm almost 60. ALMOST. H22 just hit it Tuesday and he don't like it. He was there with me at that game. We go WAY back.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On the right. I bought didn't even recognize myself.


Bo$$ musta not had his glasses on....... I recognized you right off the bat!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs remembering!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs reminiscing


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Jan 18, 2020)

Someone say bacon !!! Oh Go early morning Dawgs !


----------



## antharper (Jan 18, 2020)

Bored at work !


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs remembering the old days. Back in the day it would be a packed house in here, and a lot of hate and discontent. It was fun.



Dawgs sux........just trying to keep Bo$$ happy.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Everybody that post is Cmp.


Let’s not get carried away. No Vols welcome. Period!

Go Dawgs heading to camp to pull all my hunting gear and turn the switch to complete fishing mode!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs with a New OC FINALLY!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 18, 2020)

Go DAWGS needing a long weekend from the work grind!

I mention wanting to get out and fish and the weather turns somewhat sour. Imagine that!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2020)

GO DAWGS getting ready for the big 60 birfday party. Got Mother's Finest on the stereo.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2020)

1980. pfffffffffft.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 18, 2020)

Happy Birthday Mrs Hornet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Happy Birthday Mrs Hornet


It's Mr. Hornet. He is exactly 9 months to the day older tan me.  I still got 8 1/2 more good months.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 18, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's Mr. Hornet. He is exactly 9 months to the day older tan me.  I still got 8 1/2 more good months.


???

Happy 60th to Mr Hornet and 29th to Mrs Hornet


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's Mr. Hornet. He is exactly 9 months to the day older tan me.  I still got 8 1/2 more good months.


Go Dawgs getting older ...... I am still young compared to the Htoto's!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 18, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS getting ready for the big 60 birfday party. Got Mother's Finest on the stereo.



Oh baby love, early in the mornin, you come creeping in my mind oh baby love!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs ....... Bo$$ gonna be chopping ice in the morning so the cows can water!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs putting up new feeders and minerals!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Oh baby love, early in the mornin, you come creeping in my mind oh baby love!


THAT'S IT! My favorite. 
GO DAWGS and Mother's Finist playing at the frat house after the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2020)

Happy belated Birfday mrs hornet.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2020)

In the first Granddaddy thread I made the mistake of posting this story.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-granddaddy-of-all-dawg-threads-take-1.697948/page-7#post-7049214


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2020)

Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs fishing with rooster tails!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 19, 2020)

Go Dogs asking KyDawg to file off his barbs and dull his hooks before we go fishing together.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs in KY ice fishing this week!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2020)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS needing a long weekend from the work grind!
> 
> I mention wanting to get out and fish and the weather turns somewhat sour. Imagine that!


Went Fishing on Lake Wedowee today it was brutal!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs hooking the wife with a rooster tail then getting put in Dawg house!


----------



## riprap (Jan 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs fishing with roostertails and hunting, well lodging in McRae, Ga....once


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2020)

I figured Rip would chime in. We met at Dreamland BBQ one day for lunch and he presented the wife with a brank new Rooster tail.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2020)

Almost got run over trying to get into that place. Then the woman said I was #1.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff and our friend from Louisiana were there also.


----------



## riprap (Jan 19, 2020)

And then a month or so later it burned down.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs fishing with chicken liver and eating BBQ!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for their first day of work on the new job!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2020)

Hey Charlie its 18 here on the mountain, I bet it's dang cold up there!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 20, 2020)

Go DAWGS near freezing in So Ga.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## antharper (Jan 20, 2020)

26 in Troup, Go Dawgs !


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 20, 2020)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs fishing with roostertails and hunting, well lodging in McRae, Ga....once



and taking supper at the Cedar Lane Supper Club..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Hey Charlie its 18 here on the mountain, I bet it's dang cold up there!!!!



It is 19 here with the wind blowing hard right out of the north.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2020)

Got it on today matter of fact. GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> THAT'S IT! My favorite.
> GO DAWGS and Mother's Finist playing at the frat house after the game.



Go Mother's Finest birthday Dawgs diggin' on some Baby Love.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Go Mother's Finest birthday Dawgs diggin' on some Baby Love.


Yes sir. We saw them at The Foundry in Athens a few years back. Still sound just the same and H22 even got a kiss on the hand from the lead singer. Just like the old days.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes sir. We saw them at The Foundry in Athens a few years back. Still sound just the same and H22 even got a kiss on the hand from the lead singer. Just like the old days.



I saw them a long, long, long time ago here in the ATL. They sounded as good live as they did on the recording.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jan 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jan 20, 2020)

^^ what I win?^^


----------



## riprap (Jan 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs making changes to get better. May or may not work but at least they realize we had a big problems. No way that much talent and experience should have done that poorly on offense.


----------



## redeli (Jan 20, 2020)

go dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2020)

Go Dogs and Happy MLK day


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 21, 2020)

22 here in Carroll County


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2020)

18 here on the mountain!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 21, 2020)

Go DAWGS from 30 degree So. Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs up in a chilly KY.


----------



## antharper (Jan 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!! Barking for bacon !


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## redeli (Jan 21, 2020)

Cold in Alamo...Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jan 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs full of QB's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2020)

Go DAWGS freezing in the 30606.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2020)

Got my trusted GEORGIA scarf to keep me warm.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 21, 2020)

Go Dogs signing qb Brock Vandergriff


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs signing qb Brock Vandergriff


***** 5 star!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs,getting what they want


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 21, 2020)

Go Dogs feeling like we have a top 5 finishing race car and yet Kirby just pitted to take on 4 new tires and one of those engines with a nitro switch like in the movie Mad Max.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs who filled up at the Marathon on 146 before hitting the garbage dump of the south... Tennessee!! Topped off the tank right before this..

So the only thing Tennessee got from me was EXHAUST!!!

Stopped at FT Campbell and got gas! 


Man, I hate the state of Tennessee!!!

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 21, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs who filled up at the Marathon on 146 before hitting the garbage dump of the south... Tennessee!! Topped off the tank right before this..View attachment 999767
> 
> So the only thing Tennessee got from me was EXHAUST!!!
> 
> ...


Not going to lie...

I also did it so I could make this post!!

Vols suck!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not going to lie...
> 
> I also did it so I could make this post!!
> 
> ...


TJ when you crossed that bridge you were less than 15 min. From my house!!!!
If you come back the same way, when you cross the bridge look to your right and that mountain is the one I live on!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2020)

I have taken a many a bathroom breaks in Gainsville Florida. It’s about all it’s good for.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs wanting to see it get back above 32 degrees.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs down in South Georgia, got to be warmer down there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> TJ when you crossed that bridge you were less than 15 min. From my house!!!!
> If you come back the same way, when you cross the bridge look to your right and that mountain is the one I live on!!!!



He was less than an hour from me when he stopped and got gas. I would have bought him a meal, if I knew he was that close.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> He was less than an hour from me when he stopped and got gas. I would have bought him a meal, if I knew he was that close.


I guess he was to bent on getting out of TN that he forgot he had friends close by......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 22, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> TJ when you crossed that bridge you were less than 15 min. From my house!!!!
> If you come back the same way, when you cross the bridge look to your right and that mountain is the one I live on!!!!





KyDawg said:


> He was less than an hour from me when he stopped and got gas. I would have bought him a meal, if I knew he was that close.


I was trucking along.. I was stopping for gas/coffee and that was it. Flying back in Friday.

I’m ready to fly back now. Everything is frozen up here!!

I knew you boys were up here and when I crossed into Kentucky ol Charlie was the 1st person that came to mind.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 22, 2020)

Go DAWGS livin' da dream in da freeze!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs just chillin' cuz it's winter time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2020)

Go DAWGS! 
GON be watching the Senior Bowl Sat. Hey, it's football.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2020)

I am ready for Spring. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 22, 2020)

Go DAWGS ready to bed fish!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs trolling in bed?????


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting ready for another trip to the past.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2020)

Rip did not want any of Jeff's Chow Chow.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-granddaddy-of-all-dawg-threads-take-1.697948/page-3#post-7033424


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2020)

Jeff and Rip had a little disagreement over Chicken Livers.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-granddaddy-of-all-dawg-threads-take-1.697948/page-3#post-7033424


----------



## riprap (Jan 22, 2020)

Fried chicken livers=charcoal


----------



## riprap (Jan 22, 2020)

Just think if there had been livers on the treble hook of the roostertail...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2020)

On July the 12th 2012, Rip shared a Chicken liver recipe with us.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-granddaddy-of-all-dawg-threads-take-1.697948/page-16#post-7070869


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2020)

Rip If you bring up rooster tails up one more time, I am gonna quote your more.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2020)

Rip loved the smell of a Paper Mill in the morning.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-granddaddy-of-all-dawg-threads-take-1.697948/page-16#post-7070869


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs, we gonna move a little further ahead on the Granddaddy history later on. We might even discuss Jeff paying money to have track down my phone number.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs looking back.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!?️‍


----------



## riprap (Jan 22, 2020)

Go fake profile Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 22, 2020)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 22, 2020)

Go Bammers who didnt quite make #50


----------



## riprap (Jan 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs in Cataula, Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 23, 2020)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs waking up to snow..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2020)

Where you at Jeff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs waking up to snow..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 999906


Please don't bring it back with you. PLEASE! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 23, 2020)

Rainy cold day in GA


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 23, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 23, 2020)

Go you hairy chicken liver Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2020)

Back in August of 2012 Rip introduced us to a new place in Georgia.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-granddaddy-of-all-dawg-threads-take-1.697948/page-27


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs who never thought they would live long enough, to say that 2012 was 8 years ago. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2020)

Rex Upshaw brought a forgotten FB, that same year.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-granddaddy-of-all-dawg-threads-take-1.697948/page-29#post-7095583

Whatever happened to Quayvon and what ever happened to Rex?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2020)

There is a Booger Hill Rd in Madison county GA.

I miss Rex's post!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 23, 2020)

Go DAWGS planning on wetting hooks Saturday!


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> There is a Booger Hill Rd in Madison county GA.
> 
> I miss Rex's post!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


My buddy fishes with the Madison county/booger hill bass club and i fished a couple of times as an alternate last year.


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs in Lithia Springs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs in New Bern NC!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs in Carrollton GA


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs living everywhere!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2020)

riprap said:


> My buddy fishes with the Madison county/booger hill bass club and i fished a couple of times as an alternate last year.


Go Dawgs fishing all over the state!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs working for the weekend!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs down there in coon bottom


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs packing my bags and heading back to Dawg Country!!

Happy Friday folks!


----------



## riprap (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs looking for dry weather


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 24, 2020)

Go DAWGS pickin' up them stars!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs packing my bags and heading back to Dawg Country!!
> 
> Happy Friday folks!


Remember. DO NOT bring that snow with you. 

GO DAWGS in the Classic City.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 24, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs packing my bags and heading back to Dawg Country!!
> 
> Happy Friday folks!


Go Dawgs going back fishing this weekend!
You going this weekend?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs fishing in Bama!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs on Lake Wedowee


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs throwing a Strike King 1.5 Deep Diver and Jigs for MONSTER Bass!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs going back fishing this weekend!
> You going this weekend?


Of course! I fish every weekend! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 24, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Of course! I fish every weekend! Go Dawgs!!


I’m buying a new Nitro Z19 and I will be going every weekend!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I’m buying a new Nitro Z19 and I will be going every weekend!


Go Dawgs buying a new boat! Where you fish out of mostly?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 24, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs buying a new boat! Where you fish out of mostly?


I fish mostly West Point, Wedowee, Logan Martin, Neely Henry, & Alabama lakes mostly because I live 1 mile from the Alabama line and they are all 30-45 min from my house.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs headed back south to Dawg country.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs owning the Gators!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I fish mostly West Point, Wedowee, Logan Martin, Neely Henry, & Alabama lakes mostly because I live 1 mile from the Alabama line and they are all 30-45 min from my house.


We've got to hit the lake. I like all those and hit allatoona and Lanier as well. Grew up fishing West Point. Wedowee is usually one of the first to turn on.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs fishing west Georgia and east Bama!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Win !
What I Dawgs !


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs driving trucks for a living!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs owning this forum!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs loving dayshift!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs needing to get a forum fishing tournament up. First two rules, no treble hooks, no going to the grocery store for bait.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 25, 2020)

GO DAWGS watching the senior bowl.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs watching the Stockyards Rodeo!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs enjoying weekend's off!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 25, 2020)

Go dogs in booger holler


----------



## 1982ace (Jan 25, 2020)

Go dawgs from south ga!
Excited about our veteran defense and our new offense coming. Cmon g-day


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2020)

1982ace said:


> Go dawgs from south ga!
> Excited about our veteran defense and our new offense coming. Cmon g-day



Wish I was in South Georgia right now. I will be down there in about 3 weeks Quail Hunting. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I was in South Georgia right now. I will be down there in about 3 weeks Quail Hunting. Go Dawgs!


You better wave and holler Go Dawgs when you pass by!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> You better wave and holler Go Dawgs when you pass by!!!!!



I will, it will be about 2am, I'll wake you up John.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I will, it will be about 2am, I'll wake you up John.


That will work!!!!


----------



## 1982ace (Jan 25, 2020)

Hope you have a great time kydawg!
I assume you’re going to your old stomping grounds around Moultrie.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs bird hunting in South Georgia!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2020)

1982ace said:


> Hope you have a great time kydawg!
> I assume you’re going to your old stomping grounds around Moultrie.



Yes, we been going to this place for near on 10 years.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs in South Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I was in South Georgia right now. I will be down there in about 3 weeks Quail Hunting. Go Dawgs!


Holler if'n your close to the 30680 or 30606. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 26, 2020)

riprap said:


> We've got to hit the lake. I like all those and hit allatoona and Lanier as well. Grew up fishing West Point. Wedowee is usually one of the first to turn on.


Wedowee is one of the hardest lakes to pattern I’ve ever fished!
And I practically stay on that lake 3-4 times a week with my brother after March 1.
I got a tournament there February 15.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 26, 2020)

Go dawgs my 15 yr old made the hs baseball team!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs laughing at butthurt Gators and Noles!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at butthurt Gators and Noles!!!



They are totally delusional Jeff. The Vols were predicting that Darnell Washington was a lock, they are now saying the same thing about Zack Evans. I think UF finally got a 5 star, but he is not on campus yet. They starting their own Mullet Bus down there, picking up a player that UGA kicked off the team.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 26, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> They are totally delusional Jeff. The Vols were predicting that Darnell Washington was a lock, they are now saying the same thing about Zack Evans. I think UF finally got a 5 star, but he is not on campus yet. They starting their own Mullet Bus down there, picking up a player that UGA kicked off the team.


I don’t even think Evans knows what he is going to do!
He needs to be drug tested or listen to his mom!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs on the rise!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Jan 26, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Wedowee is one of the hardest lakes to pattern I’ve ever fished!
> And I practically stay on that lake 3-4 times a week with my brother after March 1.
> I got a tournament there February 15.


I usually have a good time catching numbers until the spawn. I can't bring in 20+ pound bags like the hammers but...


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 26, 2020)

riprap said:


> I usually have a good time catching numbers until the spawn. I can't bring in 20+ pound bags like the hammers but...


Yea I’ve seen weights between 25-30lbs for a 5 fish limit truly unbelievable!


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 26, 2020)

wut I win?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 27, 2020)

Go Monday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2020)

GO DAWGS with Mother's Finest coming to sing at the Foundry Friday night.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 27, 2020)

Go dawgs, guys got 1 bobcat stuck today and popped a track off, and just popped a track off a second one.  Likka making the Monday blues go away


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs with a New OC and a QB already considered for the Heisman!
And that my friends is why it’s great to be a Dawg!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## antharper (Jan 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs, on a early Tuesday morning !


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2020)

Go Dawg in Douglasville.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs in chilly Kentucky!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 28, 2020)

Kirby hangin' dem stars in Athens ... Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs second day of the second week on dayshift and loving it!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs sleeping good at night.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 28, 2020)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs sleeping good at night.


Hard to get used to sleeping at night after you worked night shift for so long!
When I worked night shift, I would come home, go hunting, go home, sleep for 2-3 hrs and go back to work!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 28, 2020)

Go Tuesday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs who know how to transition days and nights!!

Also got 2 weeks vacation at the start so 3 day weekend hunting this year is gonna happen!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2020)

Go dogs starting Nole threads


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2020)

These go dog threads have fallen off from the days of old. Yall boys need to get with the program


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 28, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go dogs starting Nole threads



GO DAWGS 

Starting Nole threads just to give them hope!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2020)

As we neared opening day of 2012, the talk turned to dove hunting. Buck told us about an opening day shoot he and some other members were having.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-g...ds-driveler-take-2.707319/page-2#post-7157680


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2020)

Buck is another one I miss.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2020)

Buck is a DGD! Come back n see us Buck! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 29, 2020)

Go DAWGS jumpin' over da hump!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs missing some of the old timers. Buck is a DGD for sure.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 29, 2020)

Go dawgs still unbelievable how the haters and trolls think the Dawgs season has failed if thet don't win the NC.   Poor kids.... Still at the back of the line when the ice cream truck pulls up and not enough quarters


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 29, 2020)

Go dawgs they gotta get a lame k mart popsicle from grandma's fridge half melted  while we getting those red, white, and blue Bomb pops from the truck!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for G Day!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2020)

Rip was having a hard time Christmas shopping on Black Thursday in 2012.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-g...wgs-threads-take-4.724600/page-2#post-7402706


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2020)

Bitteroot was trying to telling us something, I just dont get what.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-g...wgs-threads-take-4.724600/page-9#post-7416314


----------



## riprap (Jan 29, 2020)

Go wanna be Dawgs drooling over their Tebow, Newton and Joe Hamilton posters...back when they were in the mix.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs, every day is a great day to be a Dawg!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2020)

I had forgot that Martin used to be a regular contributor in this thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs, watching the Techies drop by the wayside.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2020)

Go old time Dawgs, Jeff and Rip.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 30, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 30, 2020)

Go DAWGS gettin' ready for another run!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS gettin' ready for another run!


Go Dawgs running shine!!!!

Oh my bad you were talking football.......


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs living in the minds of the haters....lol.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Bitteroot was trying to telling us something, I just dont get what.
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-g...wgs-threads-take-4.724600/page-9#post-7416314





fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs living in the minds of the haters....lol.


 They are all just wanna-a-be's.   It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 30, 2020)

It's another great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 30, 2020)

Kirby is simply relentless.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 30, 2020)

Go relentless Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting a Moultrie Boy. I have seen this kid play and he is good.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 30, 2020)

Go Jim in bogart and Philhutch...... 



Oh wait


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs just for lilbucky!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs beating everyone at the recruiting game!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 31, 2020)

Go DAWGS reloading!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs from Parkersburg WV!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs with the Mother's Finest show at the Georgia Theater tonight.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2020)

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs living in the minds of the haters....lol.


ALWAYS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting a Moultrie Boy. I have seen this kid play and he is good.


Go Dawgs getting GA Boys


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready to see Monken revamp our offense


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready to see Zeus get 1,000 yards


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready to see Tre McKitty as the next Lawrence Cager


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready to see Darnell Washington 6’8” catch that ball


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs can’t wait til Football season!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs from Columbus Ohio!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 31, 2020)

Go DAWGS and everything Rackmaster said above!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs with the Mother's Finest show at the Georgia Theater tonight.


Go Dawgs having a great time!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from Parkersburg WV!





brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from Columbus Ohio!!!



Go traveling Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 31, 2020)

And oh yea,  Tech sucks


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!! Headed back to the south in the morning! Only thing good here is the deer hunting!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2020)

Go deer hunting Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 1, 2020)

RIP former UGA Basketball player Terry Fair, he was a solid player outta Macon.
Dang good Dog.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> RIP former UGA Basketball player Terry Fair, he was a solid player outta Macon.
> Dang good Dog.


Just saw that also, DGD!!

I remember the run towards the final 4 way back when he played for UGA!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs having a great time!!


 Went on my 1st date at the Georgia Theater to see The Sting movie.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 1, 2020)

Terry Fair was a rather stout fella, and had plenty of surrounding talent at SW Macon including NBA ‘er Jeff Malone, this was a HS team that would beat the brakes off most of this generation’s teams from anywhere in the USA. Well my HS, Marietta High, had an awesome team for the ages that year, too, led by another future NBA’er, 17 year vet Dale Ellis. We played Terry’s team for the state title in Macon. We narrowly lost and it was a long ride home. They say Terry Fairs 1979 SW Macon team may have been the best all time HS team of any classification from Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> RIP former UGA Basketball player Terry Fair, he was a solid player outta Macon.
> Dang good Dog.



Terry Fair led UGA to it's only final four. He and Dominique both came to Ga the same year. The year before the final four appearance, Nigue went pro. Terry was a DGD, and a legend in HS BB.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 1, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 1, 2020)

Go DAWGS urning for some ham, a case pocket knife and some bacon!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Sunday morning!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 2, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Bitteroot was trying to telling us something, I just dont get what.
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-g...wgs-threads-take-4.724600/page-9#post-7416314



If Coach O posted here....?


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2020)

Go DAWGS. GO football!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting ready for the G day game!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs, nothing better than being a Dawg!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dogs getting a commit from a 2020 WR outta Ga with 4.44 speed.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 2, 2020)

Go dawgs getting that slot back...... McConkey.   GA boy..... Heck yeah.

Edit..... @westcobbdawg....Ladd McConkey.  White boy. Edelman like. Hines Ward like.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs still bringing in the player's!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs, more history later.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs laughing at Gators that eat soured swamp cabbage!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs collecting another SB ring.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 3, 2020)

Go DAWGS from So. GA!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 3, 2020)

If I post in here again,do I get another prize?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 3, 2020)

Asking for a friend


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs and roll pride


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs eating lunch!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2020)

One of my favorite former UGA players just came in the office. 1978 #84 Offensive tackle. Nicest big ol' bear you'll ever meet. Love that guy.  GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 4, 2020)

Go Tuesday Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 4, 2020)

Go Dogs wrapping up recruiting tomorrow with national signing day..hoping we get the two monster OL we are after.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Feb 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs loving the Dawg hate! These once GT fans live a miserable life. Bama and gators on the downward slide have them looking for orange.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 4, 2020)

Go DAWGS ready to fish. I’ve given up hope of any winter weather. Bring on the spawn


----------



## riprap (Feb 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs going to Eufaula in a couple of weeks


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs on Wedowee again this weekend


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting older!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 5, 2020)

Go DAWGS loading up!


----------



## riprap (Feb 5, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs on Wedowee again this weekend


Going to be MUddddiee


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs counting down the hours left at work before I head to the Aucilla and St Marks river for some Redfish and Trout!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs counting down the hours left at work before I head to the Aucilla and St Marks river for some Redfish and Trout!!


Pick me up on the way! 
Go DAWGS loving fishin!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2020)

Go Dawg killing it on signing day. We are now the proud owner of the number 1 ranked recruiting class in the nation.


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs with the #1 recruiting class !!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2020)

But UT and UF are closing the talent gap.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2020)

antharper said:


> Go Dawgs with the #1 recruiting class !!



So nice I'll say it twice - Go Dawgs with the #1 recruiting class !!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> But UT and UF are closing the talent gap.



The competition will serve us well.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2020)

elfiii said:


> The competition will serve us well.



They got to close the gap first.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> They got to close the gap first.



The Gators will be competitive this year.


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> But UT and UF are closing the talent gap.


They better be .... 3 more in a row somebody GON be looking for a job !


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2020)

antharper said:


> Go Dawgs with the #1 recruiting class !!



Kirby done got me a wonderful birthday present!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs stack'n n pack'n em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2020)

UT will be more competitive. UF lost a lot of talent and Mullenlick can’t reload because he can’t recruit! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2020)

Back in 2013, Rip bought a new stove, think this was before he had electricity.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-grandaddy-of-all-go-dawgs-threads-take-5.730260/#post-7486678


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2020)

And Jeff was gonna bring Quack some Elk meat. Dont know if he ever got it or not. Dont think they get postal service in the MON.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2020)

Early morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs hunkering down for the coming storm.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head down to South Ga


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs trapping pigs and making sausage!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs driving thru Moultrie... heading to the coast..


----------



## riprap (Feb 6, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Back in 2013, Rip bought a new stove, think this was before he had electricity.
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-grandaddy-of-all-go-dawgs-threads-take-5.730260/#post-7486678


I'm sad to report that stove is sitting in the same place in my basement that it was when I brought it home. One day I'm going to move and use it again.


----------



## riprap (Feb 6, 2020)

A good friend of mine and someone who was sort of a father figure to me growing up passed away at that hunting club not quite two months ago. They are going to give it up after nearly 40 years. I hunted there about 25years


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 6, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Back in 2013, Rip bought a new stove, think this was before he had electricity.
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-grandaddy-of-all-go-dawgs-threads-take-5.730260/#post-7486678


That was a great year


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2020)

Go Friday morning Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs headed to the Aucilla on an incoming tide..


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2020)

Go DAWGS now and forever!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs on KyDawgs birthday!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs catching Redfish!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 7, 2020)

Go Dogs those bull reds will snap 20lb test like its 2lb test!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs waking up to snow 2 mornings in a row!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 8, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2020)

Snowing real good now!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 8, 2020)

Go dawgs just rain down here in cow eat a county


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs watching the snow slowly melt!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs, waiting on spring to spring.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for the spring game!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs on a dreary Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs looking at the sunshine and the snow gone!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, waiting on spring to spring.


Bo$$ just get some Spring in your house and watch. GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bo$$ just get some Spring in your house and watch. GO DAWGS!



Our Christmas Cactus is blooming.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 8, 2020)

Go Noles!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Feb 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs at the hunting camp in Coffee co chasing pigs !


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2020)

antharper said:


> Go Dawgs at the hunting camp in Coffee co chasing pigs !


We’ve been trapping them. I just put up over 100 pounds of sausage! I need a couple more then the rest go get thrown in the dump pile


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 9, 2020)

Go DAWGS from the forgotten coast!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs on the mountain!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs in East Georgia keeping the Hawgs in check!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 9, 2020)

Go Sabbath Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs wanting some snow!

But climate change has killed the snow in the South!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2020)

Go Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs just getting back from N.Fl.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2020)

Fish Hawk I want to go river fishing with you.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2020)

Brown even got Nic in the Granddady thread.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-g...gs-threads-take-4.724600/page-44#post-7478564


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2020)

Then Brown pushed it and asked Nic to ban Mud.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-g...gs-threads-take-4.724600/page-45#post-7478584


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2020)

Rip invited me to West Atlanta.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-g...gs-threads-take-4.724600/page-45#post-7478676


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2020)

Bitteroot was still cixelsyd.


https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-g...gs-threads-take-4.724600/page-46#post-7480785


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2020)

Muddyfoot was very hurtful to Keebs.


https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-g...gs-threads-take-4.724600/page-48#post-7484468


----------



## antharper (Feb 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Brown even got Nic in the Granddady thread.
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-g...gs-threads-take-4.724600/page-44#post-7478564


That was cool to read...before my time on here !


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 10, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Fish Hawk I want to go river fishing with you.


Lets go Dawg!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs pulling in some nice Florida bass!!

That's the only thing I miss about Florida!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs from beautiful Dooley Field at Sanford Stadium Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs fresh back from catching lunker bass in North FLA.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs catchin them Fl boys fish and taking the best recruits


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs with blown calls at the National Championship game!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs from beautiful Dooley Field at Sanford Stadium Saturday.


Was that this past weekend mrs.htootoo


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready to see snow in Carroll County!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 11, 2020)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs wishing the rain would move on out!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs wishing the rain would move on out!!!



Me too, I have seen it for rain, and there is more coming tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Was that this past weekend mrs.htootoo


Yep. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2020)

What did I win?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2020)

And go dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> What did I win?


You're a Buckeye.. You guys don't win anything. You all want participation trophies every year.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You're a Buckeye.. You guys don't win anything. You all want participation trophies every year.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Oh palease. Under Kirby the dogs have exactly 1 sec championship and nothing else. Go dogs anyhow. I expect with the changes he's made already this year will improve UGA even more than he has. Let's hope for a UGA-tOSU matchup in the playoff


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh yea. Go bucke.... i mean dawgs


----------



## antharper (Feb 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs... raining in Troup co !


----------



## antharper (Feb 11, 2020)

With more rain on the way , and Ohio state sucks !


----------



## elfiii (Feb 11, 2020)

antharper said:


> With more rain on the way , and Ohio state sucks !



Go Troup Co. Dawgs livin through the monsoons and yelling Ohio state sux!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs living rent free in Guth's head!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 11, 2020)

Go Dogs even fighting the flu bug.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 11, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs wishing the rain would move on out!!!


More coming with a squall line moving ithru metro Atlanta early hrs of Thursday morning, then a cold front behind it.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs still raining on the mountain!!!!!

Tennessee river has some folks below me looking like they are living on an island.....


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Feb 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs and buckeye6


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2020)

UT is in the mix now Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2020)

A coach that could not beat Ga State, is now the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 12, 2020)

Go DAWGS before dawn!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs thinking this dayshift job is mighty fine!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Feb 12, 2020)

Go day shift Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 12, 2020)

Go dogs with the Corona virus


----------



## riprap (Feb 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs longing for the days of being back and in the mix.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2020)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs longing for the days of being back and in the mix.



They will be back to 40 freshmen this year. But they will lose 22 of their best players to injury, and will play one team close this year. But they will still have those putrid Orange Unis. Honestly, you dont just come up with something that putrid by chance. You have to mix a lot of paint to end up with something that ugly. Most people that dont like UT, because of Nauseating Uniforms. Why dont they change them. Can you see someone walking into a nice restaurant with a Coat and tie in the UT orange color.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 13, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Can you see someone walking into a nice restaurant with a Coat and tie in the UT orange color.



Yes. Seen it several times. It causes temporary blindness. There should be a law against it.

Go temporarily blind Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Yes. Seen it several times. It causes temporary blindness. There should be a law against it.
> 
> Go temporarily blind Dawgs!


That would make me loose my appetite.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2020)

We did see some Notre Dame fans at a restaurant before the Georgia game. We shook their hands and told them Coach Vince Dooley always told us to welcome all. Enjoy the game. As H22 got to the door he shouted GO DAWGS. Everybody in the restaurant yelled it back.  Don't know if I could be that nice to a UT fan.



Nope. I couldn't.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 13, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We did see some Notre Dame fans at a restaurant before the Georgia game. We shook their hands and told them Coach Vince Dooley always told us to welcome all. Enjoy the game. As H22 got to the door he shouted GO DAWGS. Everybody in the restaurant yelled it back.  Don't know if I could be that nice to a UT fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I couldn't.



The restaurant management would have solved the problem first thing - "We don't serve your kind here."


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs living to close to the putrid orange line!!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 13, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs living to close to the putrid orange line!!!



Look on the bright side John - you got a dream job and day shift too. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Look on the bright side John - you got a dream job and day shift too.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Yes sir and that deserves a Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs, having the bet defense in the world this year.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 13, 2020)

Go Noles


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 13, 2020)

Go Dogs reading about one of my fav all time UGA linebackers played in the 70’s, the Dogs all time tackle leader, Ben Zambiasi with 467 career tackles. He bought a lot of pain.


----------



## antharper (Feb 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs wondering if any more Ohio State players got arrested today


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 14, 2020)

Go DAWGS, if they can't score, they can't win.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs running the table!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Valentines Day GO DAWGS!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2020)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 14, 2020)

Go Valentine's Day Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2020)

Go Noles and Mutts about to play a little Barry White and ensuring the future of this great forum....


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs........what day was this.......

Oh yeah    Happy Valentine's day!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 14, 2020)

Go DAWGS wetting a hook in the morning!


----------



## antharper (Feb 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs headed to south ga on pig patrol !


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 15, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs way to early Saturday morning


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs back down to freezing again


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 15, 2020)

Go Saturday DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 15, 2020)

Go frozen Saturday Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 15, 2020)

Go dawgs and Northgate vikings baseball!  My son's first ever high school games today!   DH vs Carrollton


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2020)

Go freezing, baseball playing, fishing and just relaxing Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 15, 2020)

Frozen???

Send it down to South Ga boys


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 15, 2020)

Go Noles fighting the flu.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2020)

Sunday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2020)

Gonna be on the Flats in two days. Hopefully catching some Red and Specs. Gonna use chicken liver for bait.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2020)

Then gonna do some quail hunting.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna be on the Flats in two days. Hopefully catching some Red and Specs. Gonna use chicken liver for bait.





KyDawg said:


> Then gonna do some quail hunting.


Go Dawgs using cheekin livers for fish and then fish to catch some Quails!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs don’t feed the fish chicken livers to good to eat for humans!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs not eating chicken livers, them thangs is only good for catfish bait!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2020)

Monday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2020)

Go Monday morning Dawgs... Come on Friday...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 17, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs not eating chicken livers, them thangs is only good for catfish bait!!!



Go Northerner Dawgs?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2020)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 17, 2020)

Go DAWGS from work!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs at lunch!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs fishing with chicken livers.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## antharper (Feb 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting ready for some more rain !


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs waking up to the rain!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs not worrying where anyone goes in the draft!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2020)

A Dawg knows how to avoid all this rain.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs fishing with chicken livers.


Just ate some


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs still laughing at people who are still hung on Fields and UGA


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs 
Natty’s don’t matter I’m still a Dawg


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs came home early with some kind of stomach bug........


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs¡


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs came home early with some kind of stomach bug........


You eat some bad livers?


----------



## elfiii (Feb 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Feb 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting cleared to play !


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## antharper (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs taking the boat to work tomorrow


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> You eat some bad livers?


Dang that hurts....... probably would have been better off!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs on the mends, now just fighting a migraine!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs sick of rain and got cabin fever.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for spring time!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs not scared.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2020)

Coopbro, been awhile !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Coopbro, been awhile !!!


Quackbro how ya been!!

I got a dayshift job now!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 19, 2020)

Go DAWGS jealous of whoever fishing tomorrow!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2020)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS jealous of whoever fishing tomorrow!


Sposed to get more rain here tomorrow.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 19, 2020)

Antarper says he’s a goin feeshun tomorrow after work. Mebbe he meant today? Either way I am jealous!

Go DAWGS wetting some line Saturday!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 19, 2020)

GonDogs with 1-2 more inches forecasted for tomorrow. Even the lake is flooding and some 18ft high for this time of the year.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dogs beating Auburn in hoops, and the barn is a tourney team. 
We are a big man away from being decent.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Feb 19, 2020)

Hang in there John. Living close to orange country is still better than living close to Georgia tech.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs fished Lake Wedowee Monday


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs fishing the Bremen Marine Tournament on Wedowee Saturday and it’s gonna be cold!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 19, 2020)

Nothing like Tournament day!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting ready for work and rain


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs working in the rain!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs with poor luck at lake Eufaula. I use to get fired up for tournaments but kids spring activities will put a halt to that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs sick of the rain... But the G3 will be going out on Lanier Saturday FO SURE!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs extra sick of the rain. My kingdom for a week of sunshine!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs Go Rain.


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs sick of the rain... But the G3 will be going out on Lanier Saturday FO SURE!


You can launch from 400


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2020)

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## antharper (Feb 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs smelling that bacon cooking !


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2020)

Getting ready for work Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs cruisin' into Friday afternoon.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs stocked up on hand warmers for the tournament Saturday!

May have to put one under my boggin!

blast off time:


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs calling for snow next Saturday!
Be fishing a tournament then to!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2020)

Go DAWGS from The CLASSIC City.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs fishin in the cold


----------



## antharper (Feb 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs winning the fishing tournament !


----------



## elfiii (Feb 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs counting it down on Friday.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 21, 2020)

Go Noles


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 21, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs calling for snow next Saturday!
> Be fishing a tournament then to!!


What’s your strategy Rack?


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 21, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> What’s your strategy Rack?


Freeze til they bite!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs clocking out and headed home.


----------



## riprap (Feb 21, 2020)

Dawgs need to wait till March for some tourneys


----------



## riprap (Feb 21, 2020)

Late March


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs eating at the Waffle House!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 21, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Freeze til they bite!


rock and docks? laughing is no strategy.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 22, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> rock and docks? laughing is no strategy.


They are shallow when we fished Monday!
Docks, Rocks, Points, & Creeks

Spinnerbait, Crankbaits, & Jigs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs fishing in the cold morning air!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs doing some yardwork today.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 22, 2020)

Go Dogs installing 25’ cedar siding around a 36” exterior door a friend helped me recently install.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting ready for the youngest granddaughters 3rd birthday!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs catching a 2.9lb Lanier SLAB!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## redeli (Feb 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 22, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs catching a 2.9lb Lanier SLAB!
> View attachment 1003946


I remember my first Slab....?


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## antharper (Feb 22, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> They are shallow when we fished Monday!
> Docks, Rocks, Points, & Creeks
> 
> Spinnerbait, Crankbaits, & Jigs


Go Dawgs catching fish !!! Have any luck today ?


----------



## antharper (Feb 22, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs catching a 2.9lb Lanier SLAB!
> View attachment 1003946


Slab for sure !


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 23, 2020)

Slab,Go you perch jerking Dawgs.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 23, 2020)

Boss should come on down and we'd go catch some slab daddys.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 23, 2020)

We'd wreck em Boss


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 23, 2020)

Get us one of them stringers so full you have to throw it on your back to tote it out....Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs.Fish tacos for days!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2020)

Go you fishing Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2020)

Go Sunday morning Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 23, 2020)

Go Hoop Dogs taking down Vandy last night on a long 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 23, 2020)

Go DAWGS slaying the fish!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 23, 2020)

antharper said:


> Go Dawgs catching fish !!! Have any luck today ?


My brother backed out of the tournament Saturday so we went today. Caught 10-15 in all best 5 prolly 18-20lbs if we had landed them all. I lost a 5lber at the boat my brother lost a 7-8lb that broke him off ....huge fish


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs telling fish stories


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!

If you ain't telling stories you ain't fishing!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs catching fish like tomorrow ain't gonna come.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs tired of rain!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs raining


----------



## antharper (Feb 24, 2020)

And taking bamas coaches ?


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs !!! Looking like rain all night in Troup


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for the sunshine!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs with the freezer restocked with Quail.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dogs, got the local EPD coming over in the am to examine what looks like flagging for a road connecting 2 new developments, right off my formerly private and buck laden property line..praying its all underwater by the am.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 24, 2020)

What prize did I win?
Go prize!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 24, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs tired of rain!!


Dawgs by 17
(Need 17 days of no rain)


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 24, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs rain gone today but back tomorrow.......


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2020)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 26, 2020)

Go humpday Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 26, 2020)

Go DAWGS bringin' in the best coaches and players!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs all day and all night!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs thinking of eating at the Waffle House!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Feb 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs at work!!!! Building KIA’S


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs trolling..


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs messing with bammers!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs kicking doors!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 27, 2020)

Go DAWGS with no signs of cornonvirus in So. Georgia or Athens.


----------



## antharper (Feb 27, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS with no signs of cornonvirus in So. Georgia or Athens.


Go Dawgs... good to know !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 27, 2020)

Go Noles in this super slow #50


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs knowing nolz ain't gonna win a prize!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 27, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs knowing nolz ain't gonna win a prize!!



Charlie is my GON buddy but ain't no way in hades he'll let me win a Go Dawg prize.??


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2020)

SS I think you have won something in the past. Maybe it was a turnip skinner knife.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in this super slow #50



We gonna keep it open till FSU wins a game.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs. I do like the Noles to, unless they playing UGA.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 27, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> We gonna keep it open till FSU wins a game.


We play again on Sat....Yall better get to posting ?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> We play again on Sat....Yall better get to posting ?



Football SS, this is a football thread. Pretty much.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 27, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Football SS, this is a football thread. Pretty much.



Oh I'm sorry. I was lost in those Dawg baseball and track star threads..?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 27, 2020)

Go Noles on the court


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 27, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs thinking of eating at the Waffle House!!


Did that tonight:
Bacon, egg, & cheese melt
Scattered, Covered, & chunked with extra ham
And a side of bacon!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2020)

I ate at a Huddle House on Sunday, somewhere north of Macon. It was a brand new one, and they made a good Burger. I have never ate anything but a 1am breakfast before.


----------



## antharper (Feb 28, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> We gonna keep it open till FSU wins a game.


Go Dawgs never getting no bacon !


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 28, 2020)

Go DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2020)

Go DAWGS! 
Forget the WF or HH. This is my grease fix.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS!
> Forget the WF or HH. This is my grease fix.



I like the Varsity. A few of us ate down there last year. I even ended up with a free bottle of Gentleman Jack.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2020)

Speaking of eating, we need to put together a SF lunch.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2020)

Go Noles winning turnip skinning knives.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2020)

SS know a good Turnip knife when he sees one.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs with a room full of QB's.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Speaking of eating, we need to put together a SF lunch.


Yes. Yes we do. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2020)

H22 got this treasure from a really nice guy he works with. It's not a licensed GA. Bulldawg plate, but it's cool. Can anybody date it?


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 got this treasure from a really nice guy he works with. It's not a licensed GA. Bulldawg plate, but it's cool. Can anybody date it?
> View attachment 1004792


Older than us and younger than elfiii!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks like late 70’s or 80’s tag. 
I have a Dog bumper sticker the school certainly wouldn’t sanction...It’s a little off color but a treasure.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 29, 2020)

Go Dogs with Swift running a 4.48 at the combine, which is plenty fast enough.
Chubb and Michele both had slower 40 combine times and they are doing fine.
Brinks truck about to visit Swift.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 29, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Older than us and younger than elfiii!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like late 70’s or 80’s tag.
> I have a Dog bumper sticker the school certainly wouldn’t sanction...It’s a little off color but a treasure.


The guy said he knows his sister had it on her car in the 60's.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 29, 2020)

Go DAWGS down at the panhandle.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs wishing they were at the Panhandle. Sopchoppy would be nice.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 29, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like late 70’s or 80’s tag.
> I have a Dog bumper sticker the school certainly wouldn’t sanction...It’s a little off color but a treasure.


I had one like that ....... Talked about Style and Dawgs.......


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 29, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> I had one like that ....... Talked about Style and Dawgs.......


And a bit graphic...have mine as a recent garage sale find.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 29, 2020)

Go Dogs hoping Jake gets drafted by a run first team who needs brains at qb and who needs a leader who can quickly change plays in real time, but who is not an escape artist.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 29, 2020)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Big7 (Mar 1, 2020)

I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE 50,000 POST IS ALL ABOUT !!

Can someone splain' that to me?
Meantime, I'm...........

Present.

Accounted For.

Hope everyone has a wonderful and safe day!!!??


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 1, 2020)

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2020)

Beautiful day in the Bluegrass. Go Dawgs.


----------



## antharper (Mar 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting ready for more rain !


----------



## antharper (Mar 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs doing a little yard work before turkey ? season


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs not looking forward to the rain!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 1, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2020)

6 years @Hooked On Quack quack tried to say it but he could just not get it out.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-grandpa-grumpy-go-dawgs-thread-15.792052/page-2#post-8487595


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!

Quack will say it one day.........


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Mar 2, 2020)

Go DAWGS starting the weekly grind


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## antharper (Mar 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs watching it rain ️


----------



## elfiii (Mar 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 2, 2020)

Go dawgs..... Not a good yr for a concrete guy!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs tired of the rain!


----------



## riprap (Mar 2, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Go dawgs..... Not a good yr for a concrete guy!


Kind of getting that way rain or shine. Hard to believe some people are getting these quotes to get things done so cheap.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs tired of the rain and ready for the sunshine!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 2, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Speaking of eating, we need to put together a SF lunch.


Only Dawg fans allowed!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 2, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> 6 years @Hooked On Quack quack tried to say it but he could just not get it out.
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-grandpa-grumpy-go-dawgs-thread-15.792052/page-2#post-8487595


Well now apparently GaTech is a sleeping giant!

Or as I call them nappy nerds!


----------



## riprap (Mar 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs trying to keep up with jugs in a swift current


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting ready to catch their Turkey limit on trot lines!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs winning!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for the rain to move out!! Hard to set trot lines in the rain.... The corn swells up to fast!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs being bored at work.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 3, 2020)

Go Dogs waiting outside the gate for our 2pm G Day kick off.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 3, 2020)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs missing Mathew6!!!!!


----------



## dixiecutter (Mar 3, 2020)

Post


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 3, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 3, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for more rain........ NOT!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs in the morning!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 4, 2020)

Go soggy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 4, 2020)

Go Dogs playing the slimy lizards at the Steg right now.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs soon fishing in backyards with all this rain!


----------



## riprap (Mar 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs needing 300hp to catch jugs in this current.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs read for some sunshine!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## antharper (Mar 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs fishing in the ditch


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs sick of all this dadgum rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2020)

GO wet DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs down in Barney Ga.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs sick of all this dadgum rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Go Dawgs sicker of rain than Go Dawgs sick of all this dadgum rain.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs sicker of rain than Go Dawgs sick of all this dadgum rain.


Go Dawgs so sick of rain I'm leaving work and heading to Mikes to build submersible lights and drink beer!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs so sick of rain I'm leaving work and heading to Mikes to build submersible lights and drink beer!



I stopped by yesterday but couldn't stay. Work, work, work like a stupid jerk.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 5, 2020)

GO Dawgs this weekend no rain then back to rain again Tues, Wed, Thurs, & Fri


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 5, 2020)

I wish it would snow like it is raining biggest blizzard ever hit GA if it did

Be some cold GA Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 5, 2020)

I love fishing in the stained to muddy water but this is getting ridiculous. 

Wedowee 2  weeks ago was at full pool, this past Saturday 8 ft low!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs seeing sunshine out my office window.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs wondering what the orange globe in the sky is!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs wondering what the orange globe in the sky is!!!!!



John I think is is a forbearer of catastrophic global warming.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs, playing through global warming.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2020)

Just dont know they would have been if the Nuclear winter had hit us.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Just dont know they would have been if the Nuclear winter had hit us.


Go Dawgs playing with snow on their helmets!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 6, 2020)

Go Dawg!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 6, 2020)

Go DAWGS getting stopped by coast guard while driving to work and ticketed for no life jackets in truck.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 6, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS getting stopped by coast guard while driving to work and ticketed for no life jackets in truck.


Splain please...


----------



## elfiii (Mar 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting Coast Guard tickets for no flotation devices in they pickem up truck.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2020)

*Go Dawgs driving lifted trucks with no flotation devices!!*


----------



## antharper (Mar 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs in Troup !


----------



## antharper (Mar 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs catching crappie tomorrow


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for spring!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs looking at the sunshine!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 7, 2020)

Go Saraday Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 7, 2020)

Only 6 months til Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs washing their trucks today in the sunshine!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs on a Cool but pretty day in the Blue Grass.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2020)

Urban Meyer says that this is the year the Gators will beat us.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2020)

Urban should keep his opinions to himself.


----------



## antharper (Mar 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs about to catch some more crappie !


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs washing their truck knowing there is more rain in the forecast!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for spring!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs ready for spring!!


Go Dawgs ready to watch QB battles!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2020)

antharper said:


> Go Dawgs about to catch some more crappie !



I am Jelly.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2020)

One hit wonders

"A two-year starter at SMU, Vincent promptly started for Georgia's "Junkyard Dogs II" defense of 1987 at right cornerback.  He immediately fit in with the team and was recognized as an intelligent, team player.  By the middle of the season, Vincent was considered one of the leaders of the Bulldogs' defense.
Vincent finished the season tied for the team lead in interceptions with three (he made only one interception in three years combined at SMU), including two against Ole Miss.  In addition, he was the only member of Georgia's secondary to start all 12 games."


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 8, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Urban Meyer says that this is the year the Gators will beat us.


Means as much as a declaration from the Taliban.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2020)

As long as Florida keeps Uncle Eddie around, 9 out of 10 years we will beat them. I hope the clown never leaves.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2020)

It was funny, but they were all hyped over a recruit earlier in the week, and then UNC flipped him. They hired UNC recruiting guy. They always a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 9, 2020)

Go DAWGS gettin' over the artificial time change.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs remembering to set the clock in the truck this morning!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## antharper (Mar 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I am Jelly.


Don’t be , come on down !! Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Mar 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs enjoying one last day of sunshine before this cursed rain comes back.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs enjoying one last day of sunshine before this cursed rain comes back.



Wish we could bottle it for the summer when it gets dry!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Big7 (Mar 10, 2020)

GO FALCONS !!!!?


----------



## Big7 (Mar 10, 2020)

Present.

Accounted For.

Good morning ! Hope y'all have a wonderful day!!?


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Mar 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting ready for more rain !


----------



## antharper (Mar 10, 2020)

Dawgs getting ready for practice in about a week !


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2020)

The swine gonna be well aged before we finish this one.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 10, 2020)

Looks like the Diamond Dogs had their 3rd season sweep in this young season. 
Hoping they play at home same day as G Day.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs at work!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Mar 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting ready to kill a turkey


----------



## antharper (Mar 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs not wanting the swine to spoil


----------



## elfiii (Mar 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs spoiling turkeys and killing swine.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs down in Coolidge.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs hanging trot lines for Turkey's!!


----------



## riprap (Mar 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs installing new sonars to detect fish on jugs.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs with a new hand crank generator to catch more fish!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 12, 2020)

Go Hoop Dogs beating Ol Missy last night to advance in likely the only tourney they will be in.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs refusing to let coronavirus stop our football season!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 12, 2020)

Go Dogs wondering if G Day is going to be cancelled or delayed.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs wondering if G Day is going to be cancelled or delayed.


Delayed for now!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 13, 2020)

Go DAWGS playing in the fantasy league.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Mar 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready to watch a turkey flop in the morning


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2020)

It is another month before it opens up here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs slayin fish and killing turkey.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs lectricutin fish and trot lining for Turkey's!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs with a stock pile of hand wipes. We felt pretty good about that, until we found out they dont kill viruses.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs wondering how all them folks gonna cook that TP and water so it taste good.


----------



## antharper (Mar 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs without a turkey !


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2020)

antharper said:


> Go Dawgs without a turkey !


You need to start using a trot line......... Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs poaching turkeys and washing their hands in moonshine


----------



## riprap (Mar 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs catching two limits but keeping one.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs catching Crappie!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2020)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs catching two limits but keeping one.



How many Catfish did you get?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs eating fresh caught crappie!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Mar 15, 2020)

Go DAWGS who lost a monster LM at the boat yesterday because they didn’t take the net


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 15, 2020)

Go dawgs TV without sports sux!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs sick of all the wuhan talk!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 16, 2020)

Go DAWGS, treating virus induced cabin fever with gulf fishing trips!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs already at work, can't shut these trucking companies down!!!!!

Well they could but then whose gonna deliver the TP??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs on a Monday morning.... where did the weekend go...


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Dogs hearing we may all go on lock down soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs looking for TP all over town.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs with a Magnolia tree in the yard..... No need for TP!!


----------



## antharper (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs with plenty of toilet paper !


----------



## antharper (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs hearing my work May be shut down !


----------



## antharper (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs at least the fish are biting and it’s turkey season !


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs going to be social distancing at lake Lanier or west point in the morning.


----------



## antharper (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs they biting at West Point riprap


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs wondering how all the tools think A-1 is gonna make TP and water taste better?????


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting the call last night that office staff will be working from home, but the shop folks gotta show up..... Can't fix no trucks from home ...... Can't deliver no TP without trucks!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 17, 2020)

Go DAWGS ... workin' my way through!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting worried about this shutdown.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2020)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs going to be social distancing at lake Lanier or west point in the morning.



Just be sure to keep your chicken liver close to the catfish.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs flippin livers!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs not worried!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## antharper (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs wishing they were practicing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs! It's hitting too close to home. 
"A University of Georgia Athletic Association staff member tested positive Wednesday for COVID-19 and is being treated in a local hospital."


----------



## antharper (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs fighting off the coronavirus


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 18, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs getting worried about this shutdown.


Go Dogs wondering as an agent when my sellers will call saying take er' off the market, don't want anybody coming inside my home that could be infected, especially random people I don't know. Other side is waiting on buyers to start telling me they are too scared to go into some strangers house that could be infected itself.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs still spraying yards cause of month long rains. Working our bootys off


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs going stir crazy.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs working as always!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs working as always!!


GO DAWGS! Same here. Working on folks taxes.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! Same here. Working on folks taxes.


Go Dawgs waiting on their bailout money

Oh and Go Dawgs still wanting a slice of Mrs. H22's homemade pie!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs wondering if and when VW might stop production and for how long.......


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs loving the falling gas prices!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs seeing way more big trucks on the roads than cars!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## antharper (Mar 18, 2020)

Go worried Dawgs


----------



## antharper (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs ! Kmac working overtime hauling chicken and toilet paper


----------



## antharper (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs closing this thing out tonight


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2020)

Want be long now and somebody gonna get some swine.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2020)

And somebody else gonna get a Case pocket knife.


----------



## antharper (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs fishing and listening for gobblers the next 2 days !


----------



## antharper (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs with work closed down for a few days for cleaning


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2020)

Think that when we close it, I will just run two random numbers, between 0 and a 1001, then see which poster that matches. First number will get their choice between the two. Good luck Dawgs.


----------



## antharper (Mar 18, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Think that when we close it, I will just run two random numbers, between 0 and a 1001, then see which poster that matches. First number will get their choice between the two. Good luck Dawgs.


Go Dawgs.... u the bo$$


----------



## antharper (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for some sports on tv


----------



## antharper (Mar 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs can’t wait to beat Auburn and Florida again this season !


----------



## antharper (Mar 18, 2020)

And Bammer !


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2020)

This one is done.


----------

